# Meanest fish you have ever had?



## FishinHank (Feb 14, 2015)

Just what the title says, what is the meanest fish you have ever had? I had a breeding pair of pink convict cichlids (maybe 2.5-3") When I went to college I couldn't take them with me so a buddy of mine took them because he had a 55 gallon tank with a 6" Oscar in it. I warned him that the convicts were nasty little buggers but he was confident the Oscars size would keep them at bay.

The Oscar lasted 2 days before the convicts had killed it, my buddy was a little sad but he was more impressed honestly.


----------



## plumdogg (Feb 9, 2015)

18" spotted Gar, Lfs said I could put him with fish that would not fit in his mouth...Wrong he ate a 5 inch oscar a flower horn two bala sharks, and a parachromis dovii, that was 8 inches..

I seen a youtube video on the red bellied paranha being more aggressive I beg to differ


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

I haven't had many aggressive fish but i had to unfortunate experience of getting a Chinese algae eater, he started sucking on my betta and my dwarf gourami after i moved him to a different tank.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I would actually have to say my biggest opaline gourami :/ they can be pretty aggressive and mean, well at least he was, to everything... lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My older brother owned what I think was a Vieja Synspilum. It was handed into our LFS because it had killed several fish including an oscar. That fish was super aggressive. It used to attack your hand if you put it in the tank and would come at the glass and patrol back and forth if you as much as stared at it.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

@LittleBettaFish Bahah that would of been a fun one to catch


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

My blue rams are a-holes to everyone in their tank and they haven't even started breeding yet.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a male tiger barb that was a zipping nipping jerk to every fish in my 75 gallon. And that was 24-7. 

He was obviously "off" so back to the LFS he went.


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 24, 2015)

My paradise fish, for sure. He ate other fishes eyes.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

My first betta Miyavi(profile picture) was the meanest. He almost killed my platies. But the meanest fish I had that was not a betta was my platy Kara! I miss her!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

When I was pretty young, we had a community tank with a breeding pair of Angels. The little jerks regularly murdered other inhabitants.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

My dear past guppy Lucy, she had a plan to murder all other guppies and take over the world! I had to temporarily keep her separated in a 1 gallon until I could figure out what to do, because she ripped up one of the male's fins and I didn't want anyone getting killed. She ended up living as the worshiped leader of the guppy group until the day she passed!


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

My breeding blue rams killed two rummynose tetras. I had no idea why they were dying until I noticed the rams attacking a panda garra that was getting close to them (and noticed that they'd layed eggs) Good thing the garras are extremely resilient. They've all lived through three or four clutches of eggs, and they're not smart enough to stay away. They're not mean otherwise, though... although the male is a complete ******* to the female when he wants to breed.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My parrot fish bit me (drew blood, took chunk) but I am hoping that was just a one time thing because maybe she was possibly in egg laying mode. I got a new respect for a fish that allegedly can't bite. I will buy a longer siphon and fishkeeping gloves to be on the safe side.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Some of the fish mentioned as being mean need to be kept in schools like angel and barbs for example to prevent aggression. Kept in pair or single they don't have distractions and harrass other fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

jadaBlu said:


> Some of the fish mentioned as being mean need to be kept in schools like angel and barbs for example to prevent aggression. Kept in pair or single they don't have distractions and harrass other fish.


Excellent point jadaBlu but at the time I had at least 9 or 10 barbs in the tank. 

I don't want to scare anyone off of barbs. I've kept them forever and never saw anything like that one nut job.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Fresh water barracuda. Rammed a glass tank so hard trying to get to fish in the next tank that he broke the glass in a 125 gallon tank. He also crushed a 10 inch long plecostomas.


----------



## plumdogg (Feb 9, 2015)

Fourthwind said:


> Fresh water barracuda. Rammed a glass tank so hard trying to get to fish in the next tank that he broke the glass in a 125 gallon tank. He also crushed a 10 inch long plecostomas.


Dang I want one


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Nyri said:


> My breeding blue rams killed two rummynose tetras. I had no idea why they were dying until I noticed the rams attacking a panda garra that was getting close to them (and noticed that they'd layed eggs) Good thing the garras are extremely resilient. They've all lived through three or four clutches of eggs, and they're not smart enough to stay away. They're not mean otherwise, though... although the male is a complete ******* to the female when he wants to breed.


That's a bummer. I have Bolivian rams with my rummy noses and luckily (I guess) I would up with two males. They are pretty hard to sex. I'd hate wake up and to see my rummy's massacred. I only have to worry about re-homing one fish at this point.


----------

